# Elgin Twin 50s, where are they?



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I was looking at some twin bars the other day and noticed that I have been seeing some Twin 60's popping up and a bunch of twin 40, early and late but hardly ever see Twin 50's. I know that you can make a twin 50 for a 40 but how many originals have you seen? I never really noticed the last of Twin 50's. Thoughs?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

I found this one but it looks like it was put together

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2017)

This one is original.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> This one is original.
> 
> View attachment 661366



That's not a 50 is it?  Is the jewel in the tank correct?  It looks like a Twi 20 with a tank.  I didn't see them in the Elgin book


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> That's not a 50 is it?  Is the jewel in the tank correct?  I didn't see them in the Elgin book




This is the one that I really haven't seen.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2017)

Found one complete one and one and two incomplete ones digging through the cabe.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/some-very-nice-bikes-on-ebay.89418/#post-563381

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/green-elgin.19877/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-twin-50.22911/

It looks like there is less twin 50 than 60?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> This one is original.
> 
> View attachment 661366



Steve may chime in since this is he is the one that brought this bike to show at AA. I believe it was described as a promotional model and not a Twin 50. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2017)

That's because they were so ugly, nobody wanted them.


Just kidding.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> That's because they were so ugly, nobody wanted them.
> 
> 
> Just kidding.




I've said it before but the Twin line is one where less is more. The Twin 20/30 has a nice, clean, hot rod look to it. Once they started tacking stuff on it just became gaudy in my opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## None (Aug 17, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> This is the one that I really haven't seen.
> 
> View attachment 661379




That's badass!


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I've said it before but the Twin line is one where less is more. The Twin 20/30 has a nice, clean, hot rod look to it. Once they started tacking stuff on it just became gaudy in my opinion. V/r Shawn




I 100% agree! Wouldn't mind owning a 20/30 one day


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> I 100% agree! Wouldn't mind owning a 20/30 one day



I like the early 40 better than the 20 and 30.  The shrouds with the lights are too cool.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 18, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I like the early 40 better than the 20 and 30.  The shrouds with the lights are too cool.



I prefer the 40 as well...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah, but with the hammerhead lights, you got the pod rack.
Nobody wants a pod on their bike. Lol!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, but with the hammerhead lights, you got the pod rack.
> Nobody wants a pod on their bike. Lol!



There's nothing wrong with a little junk in the trunk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, but with the hammerhead lights, you got the pod rack.
> Nobody wants a pod on their bike. Lol!



Doesn't yours have junk in the trunk?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2017)

What was the cost difference between a 40, 50, 60? back then


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

1938 Fall Prices
Twin 60 $41
Twin 50 $35
Twin 40 $30
Twin 30 $30 (this one had aluminum fenders)
Twin 20 $30 (2 speed)
Twin 20 $26

1939 Spring Prices
Twin 60 $40
Twin 50 $34
Twin 40 $29
Twin 30 Didn't show one
Twin 20 $25

1940 They dropped the 20-60 names in 40 and went to the duel light setup 
Twin Bar Finest (60) $41
4-Star deluxe (40) 30
Bargin Twin Bar $25

1941 It looks like they were pretty much down to the Deluxe Twin at $30


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2017)

Cool price breakdown.
The one I have is a 53rd Anniversary Special, and it cost $24.45 in 1939 so basically the Twin 20 but with the deluxe Gothic chainguard.
They must of had a surplus of those guards from all of the unsold Twin 50s & 60s. Lol!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> 1938 Fall Prices
> Twin 60 $41
> Twin 50 $35
> Twin 40 $30
> ...




Maybe that almost 17% more cost was enough to discourage buying the 50 over the 40 model....


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Cool price breakdown.
> The one I have is a 53rd Anniversary Special, and it cost $24.45 in 1939



I'll give $30 for it


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 18, 2017)

The stripped down models are cool, but I'm almost sure I would break one pretty quickly if I actually rode it.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

Marty and I ride ours with no problem but only Marty takes his off the ramps.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Aug 18, 2017)

This one was in my stable for a while.  Not sure where it is now though.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 18, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Marty and I ride ours with no problem but only Marty takes his off the ramps.




I'm not small or light, and I break stufff.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Marty and I ride ours with no problem but only Marty takes his off the ramps.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 662509 View attachment 662510



That Marty is out of control.  He's got so much better after we put that shock collar on him.


----------



## Dra (Sep 17, 2021)

I have a model 50 frame. I’ve only seen one other. Every one bought the model 60 upgrade. I saw this frame and thought perfect frame for a mid motor ebike because the motor wouldn’t be hanging under the frame. Love Elgin frames. I have a curve bar frame. The conjunctions at the head seat and crank are one piece. Super strong


----------



## John (Sep 18, 2021)




----------

